# a test for the color experts



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

According to what I can find, she doesn't qualify as a "white few spot" because they have dark skin. She also doesn't qualify as an "albino" because of the spots


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

i have no clue!! BUT OMG how stinking CUTE!!!!!! you can ship her right here


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I know there's been no record of albinism in horses, I'm not sure if its the same with donks. She's definitely not albino, though. She's like a few spot creme, if there is a cream gene in donks. That's what would be causing her blue eyes. She is definitely cute for sure. In horses, it would be similar to a perlino/cremello with minimal pinto markings. I believe haha.

Just kidding. I think it'd be in possible for her to have 2 creme genes. Ignore me  She's so stinking cute though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I would guess she is just a high white pinto of some kind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Donkey genetics are harder than horses because there just isn't much information out there for us to gobble up. Clearly it is maximum expression of a white pattern, or possibly some of that recessive ivory color they talk about - I think this because you said blue eyes. I have no idea what paint/pinto white patterns are in donkeys, but Ivory causes blue eyes.

May possibly be dun as well since both parents appear to have it. Although you can't tell because of all the light coat where the patterning would be.

I also have no idea how the grey vs bay works in donkeys. So I will call your baby: *Spotted Ivory with possible dun*. Weird, but that is how I found donkeys do color naming.


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

Critter sitter said:


> i have no clue!! BUT OMG how stinking CUTE!!!!!! you can ship her right here


I think there might be spontaneous arm wrestling over this wee lass!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks everybody! CCH, I think your guess is about the best we've heard yet. This baby was slated to be mine ( we were counting on solid dun/grey) but her "unique" coloring puts her far out of my price range. She will be offered for sale after weaning.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Critter Sitter, your probably only an hour away from where Ivory is. You could come see her in person!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I WANT! So cute! So your in Nebraska somewhere eh? You may need to do nightly checks on her once weaning comes around. She may or may not disappear to a northern great plains state...:wink:


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

She's way to dark to be Ivory. IMO she's just really loud donkey spotting on a black, and or brown, dun.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Is splash in donkeys? That could be causing the blue eyes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

as far as I know, at this point ADMS does not reconise difference in pattern, they only list as spotted. They do accept albino & Ivory, again, as far as I know


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Granted, I know nothing about donkey genetics beyond the fact that some are spotted and other's aren't...and they generally have the primal markings.

My best guess, though, is that it's likely a prominent expression of whatever pinto gene they've got going there. I would also guess that base coat is the slate gray that momma is.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

She was just be spotted. My guess her base color is gray dun. She's loud! I love her! I had a spotted jack, he gave me a mule foal with about that much white.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

*Ivory* is a recessive gene and is characterized by a near white or cream base coat with pink skin and blue eyes. Mottled or speckled skin around eyes,nose and genitals can be seen in Ivory donkeys. The color of the animal is dependent on the base coat meaning that a red based ivory will generally be lighter than a black based. If the donkey has the *dun gene as well as ivory then it will appear to be even lighter in color, with the dorsal stripe visible.* The ivory gene is rare, and breeders are constantly trying to improve the gene pool to reduce the amount of inbred ivories. 


*Spotting:* Spotting is a dominant gene and thought to be homozygous embryonic lethal. The spotting is typically horizontally oriented and can cross the shoulders. *Color generally stays around eyes,ears,topline and generally on one or more leg.The leg markings may be broken or spotted. Blue eyes are unusual in spotted donkeys but it has occurred.* Blazes and socks in donkeys are a minimal form of spotting. There have been no recorded cases of a sorrel donkey with the spotting gene.


Hope this helps. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I do not think she is ivory. She would not have the dark areas if she was an ivory. Ivory makes the entire animal white to pale cream. It is like creamello in horses.

IMO she is clearly a spotted with a maximum amount of white. Her base color is more difficult to tell due to degree of white, though clearly black based. I do not think her color is 'rare ', though the blue eyes do seem somewhat uncommon.

Can we see a photo of her eyes?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I just left there, but did not think to take a pic of her eyes


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Please get a photo of her eyes. "Blue" eyes - pinto blue - are rare in donkeys. Gray-blue foal eyes are common. She is not ivory. She is brown/gray dun appearing base, mostly white. 

Splash is subjective in donkeys, we do not have nearly enough research to be positive, but blue eyes of any type, other than with ivory, are rare in donkeys. We are talking pinto-blue eyes. 

Leah Patton, Registrar, ADMS


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

No idea but I second all the cuteness!! 

I wonder if donkeys carry frame?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

This should be an excuse for some university to do some testing on donkeys and genetics


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I will get pictures of her eyes as soon as possible. Probably this weekend


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> This should be an excuse for some university to do some testing on donkeys and genetics


We are working with Pet DNA of AZ on donkey color coat testing. It is time consuming and expensive. Thus far we have found several things interesting. Ivory is not horse cream. Brown in donkeys is not located on the same loci as in horses. Donkeys test negative for horse Frame (LWO). Black and red test out the same. We have also located pangare. However, we need much more funding in order to continue research into testing. 

Leah Patton, Registrar, ADMS (The American Donkey & Mule Society)


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Can owners send in samples there like at UC Davis? How much would the test cost?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is one cute baby!!!


----------

